# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد

## bahar009

سلام دوستان
من امسال در رشته هوش مصنوعی دانشگاه آزاد واحد علوم تحقیقات تهران شرکت کردم و رتبه ام شد 59. رتبه آخرین نفر 22 بوده.
حالا سوالم اینه که علوم تحقیقات تکمیل ظرفیت میگیره یا نه و اگه میگیره سالهای قبل چندتا گرفته؟ در کل آیا می تونم امیدوار باشم یا دوباره شروع کنم به خوندن؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی کمکم کنه

----------


## morteza2008

با سلام
نمی دونم منم همین طور منتظر جواب هستیم توکل به خدا فقط می دونه که ÷ارسال نرم افزار میگرفته

----------


## fatrix

سلام یکی از بچه های دانشگاه آزاد قزوین می گفت به همون تعدادی که نیمسال اول گرفتن نیمسال دوم هم میگیرن

----------


## morteza2008

سلام دوباره
آقای fatrix یعنی پارسالم هوش مصنوعی علوم وتحقیقات گرفته درسته مطمئنی که
من رتبه ام خیلی نزدیکه ...

----------


## fatrix

من فقط شنیدم که علوم هم سال پیش تکمیل ظرفیت کلی پذیرش داشت البته اینو هم در نظر بگیر که امسال ظرفیت آزاد واقعا کاهش پیدا کرده.من اگه جای شما باشم فرصت دوباره خوندن رو از دست نمیدم.شاید دولتی جای خوبی قبول بشی.

----------


## morteza2008

ببخشید آقایftrixشما درست میگی÷ارسال خیلی پذیرش داشت فقط میشه یه جوری از دوستاتون بپرسید که آیا هوش مصنوعی هم داشته یا نه چون نرم افزارش که پارسال تو مرحله اول تا82 ومرحله دوم 114 میگرفت.
میتونین این لطف رو بکنین ممنون میشم که آیا پارسال داشته یا نه؟ممنون
راستی من  ودوستم امسال هوش علوم 22 و25 شدیم
دولتی هم عاوم کامپیوتر روزانه کرمان شدم ونرفتم واقعیتش به هوش علاقه دارم رشته جدید و جالبیه 
توکل بر خدا التماس دعا

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام دوستان
از اونايي كه ازاد درس مي خونند (‌چه هوش چه نرم افزار ) ميشه يكم در رابطه اساتيد ( خوبند يا بد )‌ هزينه هر ترم بر حسب تعداد واحد و از اين مسايل براي من توضيح بدهند ؟
ممنون

----------


## pesar irooni

دانشگاه آزاد یک حق انتخاب داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یعنی چی تو علوم تحقیقات رتبتون شده 59 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نکنه آزمون دکترا رو میگید که هر دانشگاه جدا برگزار میکنه؟

----------


## BraveMind

سلام
من امسال دانشگاه ازد اهواز رتبه 26 را کسب کردم 
و اخرین نفر قبولی رتبش 20 هست
و الان من احصابم له هست
میشه یکی بگه که من تکمیل ظرفیت قبول میشم یا نه ؟

----------


## fatrix

> ببخشید آقایftrixشما درست میگی÷ارسال خیلی پذیرش داشت فقط میشه یه جوری از دوستاتون بپرسید که آیا هوش مصنوعی هم داشته یا نه چون نرم افزارش که پارسال تو مرحله اول تا82 ومرحله دوم 114 میگرفت.
> میتونین این لطف رو بکنین ممنون میشم که آیا پارسال داشته یا نه؟ممنون
> راستی من ودوستم امسال هوش علوم 22 و25 شدیم
> دولتی هم عاوم کامپیوتر روزانه کرمان شدم ونرفتم واقعیتش به هوش علاقه دارم رشته جدید و جالبیه 
> توکل بر خدا التماس دعا


||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||  ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
 روزانه نمیخواهید برید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ به نظر من اشتباه فوق العاده بزرگی می کنید.لازمه چند نکته رو به شما یاد آور بشم
1)شما با فوق هوش آزاد فقط می تونید تو دانشگاههای آزاد هیئت علمی بشین البته اگه ظرفیت داشته باشن که تا 2 ساله دیگه بعید به نظر می رسه
2)اگر دانشگاه آزاد فوق بگیرین دیگه نمی تونید برای دکترا تو دانشگاه دولتی ادامه بدین و فقط تو دانشگاه آزاد می تونید دکترا بگیرین
3)علوم کامپیوتر رشته رسمی کامپیوتر تو دنیا است و اعتبارش از مهندسی کامپیوتر بالاتره
با این حال من از دوستانم می پرسم و به شما اطلاع می دم

----------


## fatrix

> دانشگاه آزاد یک حق انتخاب داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یعنی چی تو علوم تحقیقات رتبتون شده 59 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نکنه آزمون دکترا رو میگید که هر دانشگاه جدا برگزار میکنه؟


 آره تو دانشگاه آزاد شما فقط یک حق انتخاب دارین و تو همون واحد انتخابی انتحان می دین اما سوالات تمام دانشگاهها یکیه .

----------


## morteza2008

> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||  ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> روزانه نمیخواهید برید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ به نظر من اشتباه فوق العاده بزرگی می کنید.لازمه چند نکته رو به شما یاد آور بشم
> 1)شما با فوق هوش آزاد فقط می تونید تو دانشگاههای آزاد هیئت علمی بشین البته اگه ظرفیت داشته باشن که تا 2 ساله دیگه بعید به نظر می رسه
> 2)اگر دانشگاه آزاد فوق بگیرین دیگه نمی تونید برای دکترا تو دانشگاه دولتی ادامه بدین و فقط تو دانشگاه آزاد می تونید دکترا بگیرین
> 3)علوم کامپیوتر رشته رسمی کامپیوتر تو دنیا است و اعتبارش از مهندسی کامپیوتر بالاتره
> با این حال من از دوستانم می پرسم و به شما اطلاع می دم


 
راستش من امسال به عنوان کارشناس شبکه تویک اراده دولتی استخدام شدم وما چون ساکن یزدیم  نمی تونستم برم باید قید کار رو میزدم وبرام کار مهمتر بود اما خوب دانشگاه آزاد اونجور که برنامه ریزیش رو تو هوش دیدم ان شا الله مشکلی در تداخل با کارم نیست .خیلی با خودم فکر کردم . من لیسانسم رو دولتی خوندم . راستش وقتی دوستام رو میبینم از علم وصنعت وامیرکبیر  فارغ التحصیل میشن دنبال کار هستند میبینم کار واجب تر.

دوست خوبم ممنون که لطف میکنی .

----------


## BraveMind

> سلام
> من امسال دانشگاه ازد اهواز رتبه 26 را کسب کردم 
> و اخرین نفر قبولی رتبش 20 هست
> و الان من احصابم له هست
> میشه یکی بگه که من تکمیل ظرفیت قبول میشم یا نه ؟


یکی جواب من بنده خدا رو نمیده ؟
من دارم از استرس میمیرما ، حیف میشما ، تلف میشما ! :خیلی عصبانی:  :متفکر:  :گریه:  :افسرده:  :ناراحت:  :اشتباه:

----------


## morteza2008

دوستان عیدتون مبارک باشه
چه خبر از تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد ما رو بی خبر نگذارین من هم مثل دوستان اطلاعات زیادی ندارم امیدوارم اگه کسی اطلاعات داشته باشه به ما هم یه خبر بده
برای همه آرزوی قبولی وعاقبت به خیری دارم ما رو هم دعا کنید
ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## morteza2008

سلام دوست خوبم امیدوارم که قبول شی ودتون به قول ما یزدی ها خش(خوشحال)شه  توی این لینک در قسمت نظرات اطلاعات خوبی هست.
http://www.daneshnews.com/news/view....id=19&nid=4279

موفق باشید ما راهم بی خبر نگذارید .
راستی ببخشید من چون تا حالا 6 تا پست ارسال نکردم اجازه ارسال پیام جداگانه نداد.
یا علی

----------


## bahar009

> سلام دوست خوبم امیدوارم که قبول شی ودتون به قول ما یزدی ها خش(خوشحال)شه  توی این لینک در قسمت نظرات اطلاعات خوبی هست.
> http://www.daneshnews.com/news/view....id=19&nid=4279
> 
> موفق باشید ما راهم بی خبر نگذارید .
> راستی ببخشید من چون تا حالا 6 تا پست ارسال نکردم اجازه ارسال پیام جداگانه نداد.
> یا علی


این طور که اینجا نوشته من قبول نمیشم :ناراحت:  برم بشینم سر درسم :افسرده:

----------


## bahar009

> یکی جواب من بنده خدا رو نمیده ؟
> من دارم از استرس میمیرما ، حیف میشما ، تلف میشما !


سلام دوست عزیز تو آدرس زیر نوشته که سال 86اهواز 44 نفر گرفته.انشاالله قبولی
http://www.nasir.ir/main/index.php?P...age&UID=126620

----------


## morteza2008

آقایfatrix برادر قرار بود برامون خبر بیاری چطور شده اگه بهمون خبری بدی خیلی ممنون میشم .
من فقط میخوام بدونم پارسال هوش تکمیل ظرفیت داشته یا نه
 :چشمک:  :لبخند:

----------


## dbmysql

سلام
ببخشید اگه به جا سوال نپرسیدم ...!!!
امسال دانشگاه آزاد قزوین در رشته IT چند نفر گرفته در نوبت اول و دوم ؟

----------


## morteza2008

> سلام
> ببخشید اگه به جا سوال نپرسیدم ...!!!
> امسال دانشگاه آزاد قزوین در رشته IT چند نفر گرفته در نوبت اول و دوم ؟


سلام دوست عزیز برو به آدرس زیر آنجا یکسری کارنامه مربوط به امسال وهمچنین سوالات کارشناسی ارشد امسال قرار گرفته فقط من در این حد اطلاع دارم که امسال قزوین تو نوبت اول20 نفر گرفته ونوبت دوم هنوز مشخص نیست. البته شنیدم که پارسال تا 60 نفر در نوبت دوم گرفته اما امسال رو نمی دونم ان شا الله موفق باشید.

http://it88.blogfa.com/

----------


## sarkhosh

> یکی جواب من بنده خدا رو نمیده ؟
> من دارم از استرس میمیرما ، حیف میشما ، تلف میشما !


صد در صد قبولی

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزيز من هم مي خوام واسه سال آينده دانشگاه آزاد اهواز امتحان بدم.
اگر كسي خبر داره ميشه بگه اهواز علوم و تحقيقات كلا با تكميل ظرفيت چند نفر ميگيره؟ يعني تا چه رتبه اي بشيم اميد داريم؟

----------


## sanaz e

> یکی جواب من بنده خدا رو نمیده ؟
> من دارم از استرس میمیرما ، حیف میشما ، تلف میشما !


دوست عزيز ميشه درصدهات رو واسمون بزاري! ممنون ميشم

----------


## morteza2008

fatrixخان راستی پرسیدی یا نه

----------


## amir.khanlari

با سلام کسی خبر نداره تکمیل ظرفیت ها کی اعلام می شود؟

----------


## BraveMind

من با رتبه 25 آزاد اهواز قبول نشدم :ناراحت:

----------


## morteza2008

با سلام تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاد کارشناسی ارشد واحد علوم وتحقیقات تا رتبه 43 را برای تکمیل اعلام کردند
موفق باشید.

----------


## BraveMind

منظورتون علوم و تحقیقات تهران هست دیگه ؟
من علوم و تحقیقات اهواز امتحان دادم اون را کسی خبر نداره چند نفرگرفته یا کسی از دوستان اطلاعات بیشتری داشته باشه 
آخه معلوم نیست اینا دارن چکار میکنن تا کی این تبعیض ها را ببینم و دم نزنم

----------


## fatrix

سلام.شرمنده نتونستم پست بدم رفته بودم قزوین اونجا هم دسترسی به اینترنت ندارم(تا بعد از حذف و اضافه )راستش مثل اینکه دیر پرسیدم ولی بچه ها می گفتن هرچند تا مهر میگیره بهمن هم میگیره ولی مثل اینکه امسال قوانین تغییر کرده.ولی بهر حال دانشگاه آزاد تحفه ای نیست که برا قبول نشدنش غصه بخورین بشینین بخونین واسه دولتی با راهنمایی های که تو این تالار شده می تونید  راحت قبول شین.
راستی کتاب داده ساختار های دکتر قدسی منتشر شده حتما تهیه کنید.

----------


## آوا123

بچه ها کسی می دونه IT  تا چه رتبه ای قبول شده؟

----------


## morteza2008

سلام خدمت دوستان

شاید علوم وتحقیقات بهمن هم تکمیل بزنه البته بازم می تونید از دانشکده بپرسید یا علی

----------


## amir.khanlari

با سلام كسي مي دونه نرم افزار اراك چند نفر گرفته و آخرين رتبه چنده .

----------


## bahar009

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> 
> شاید علوم وتحقیقات بهمن هم تکمیل بزنه البته بازم می تونید از دانشکده بپرسید یا علی


سلام.جدی میگی؟ خدا کنه.من که امسال اصلا نمیرسم دوباره بخونم :ناراحت:

----------


## Yama12

> با سلام كسي مي دونه نرم افزار اراك چند نفر گرفته و آخرين رتبه چنده .


سلام
از اینجا می تونی کارنامه ها رو ببینی

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=183090

اگر کسی کارنامه ای برای آزاد نجف آباد و زنجان داره یا اطلاعاتی از ظرفیت یا تراز آخرین فرد و ... ذاره لطف کنه و بزاره
با تشکر

----------


## baharehasti

> سلام
> من امسال دانشگاه ازد اهواز رتبه 26 را کسب کردم 
> و اخرین نفر قبولی رتبش 20 هست
> و الان من احصابم له هست
> میشه یکی بگه که من تکمیل ظرفیت قبول میشم یا نه ؟


 
من هم  خودم رتبه 26 اهواز شدم قرار شده که تکمیل بگیره اواخر آبان یا اوایل آذر

----------


## sanaz e

> من هم خودم رتبه 26 اهواز شدم قرار شده که تکمیل بگیره اواخر آبان یا اوایل آذر


ببخشيد ميشه بپرسم توي تكميل ظرفيت اهواز معمولا تا چه رتبه اي رو ميگيره؟؟

----------


## maktitil

سلام کسی خبری از تکمیل ظرفیت ارشد آزاد نداره؟تاجایی که من خبر دارم فعلا مشخص نیست تکمیل میگیرند یا نه! به نظرشما اگه بگیره نرم افزار قزوین دوباره تکمیل برمیداره؟
هرکسی خبری داشت لطف کنه به ماهم خبر بده.
ممنون

----------


## raminak

سلام دوستان
تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد تا دهه اول مهر اعلام میشه
تعداد تکمیل ظرفیت هم بستگی به افرادی داره که ثبت نام نکردن
پارسال ازاد قزوین دوستم رتبش 51 شده بود قبول شده(نرم افزار)
البته خودم هم منتظره تکمیل ظرفیتم، 33 هوش شدم اما 24 نفر گرفتن

----------


## mehran_titanium

> سلام دوستان
> تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد تا دهه اول مهر اعلام میشه
> تعداد تکمیل ظرفیت هم بستگی به افرادی داره که ثبت نام نکردن
> پارسال ازاد قزوین دوستم رتبش 51 شده بود قبول شده(نرم افزار)
> البته خودم هم منتظره تکمیل ظرفیتم، 33 هوش شدم اما 24 نفر گرفتن


سلام. دوست عزیز بهتره قبل از نظر دادن تاریخا رو چک کنی و به تاپیکهای پارسال پاسخ ندی که اکسپایر شدن. ممنون

----------

